# What breed is this?



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

I got new bird came from a friend.. all of his bird hav the same feet.. they are also a good flyer and good homing ability.. just wanna know what breed is this?

they called them duck pigeon but when i search the net theres no duck pigeon ..lol ..


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a mix breed pigeon with the web foot mutation. It's recessive so all the birds are likely related. It can occur in any breed.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 26, 2004)

Inbreeding comes to mind when I see these.


----------

